# Transport request for rescue hamster - Wigan to Keighley or part way?



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I know this is an odd request, but if anyone can help get a rescue hamster from the Wigan or surrounding area to me in Keighley (I rescue/foster and am taking the hamster on until he/she is homed) then I would much appreciate it. I can meet in Keighley, Leeds/Bradford/Skipton on the train or up to Padiham on the bus if my back will let me (otherwise I could send the OH out to meet up).


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

I have had an offer of transport from Colne to me, so if anyone can help with the other end I would much appreciate it. xx


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

This can be closed now.


----------

